# Rahmenlackierung und Decals



## Pistenbursche (13. Juni 2015)

Hey, wollte mal nur aus Interesse wissen ob die Decals bei den Modellen Slide 29 und Skeen 29(Alu-Modelle) aus Stickern bestehen oder aufgesprüht sind?
Wenn es Sticker sind, sind diese unter dem Klarlack oder so aufgeklebt das man sie abziehen kann.

Da Interesse an einem dieser 2 Modelle besteht kann mir evtl. jemand den Tipp geben zur welcher Rahmengrösse ich greifen sollte bei 184cm KG und 84cm SL bei einem Körpergewicht von 102kg

Lg


----------



## bik3rid3r (13. Juni 2015)

Rahmengröße L. Hab M bei 1,80m und SL 78cm. Zu den decals wurden schon zig Sachen geschrieben. Suche mal nach "Radon decals".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokernthief (15. Juni 2015)

Gleich mal noch das obligatorische: bei Entfernen der Decals erlischt die Rahmengarantie.


----------



## heu20 (15. Juni 2015)

Hier die Antwort von Radon auf meine Anfrage für ein 2014er Slide 29 in schwarz:

"Hallo,

Die Dekals lassen sich nicht spurenfrei entfernen. Sie scharfen Lösungsmittel, die Dazu nötig wären, greifen auch das Elox/Lack an."

Gruß
Jan


----------



## steff-duud (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo welche Rahmen Oberfläche hat das Skeen 29? Eloxiert,Lackiert, Klarlack? Ist die Oberfläche glatt oder etwas rau?

Gruß S.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Juni 2015)

Bei u


steff-duud schrieb:


> Hallo welche Rahmen Oberfläche hat das Skeen 29? Eloxiert,Lackiert, Klarlack? Ist die Oberfläche glatt oder etwas rau?
> 
> Gruß S.




Hi,

die Skeen's haben je nach Modell eine eloxierte bzw. nasslackierte Rahmenoberfläche, ist also von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## steff-duud (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo Andi danke für die schnelle Antwort,

Mir geht es um die aktuellen Modelle 2015  Skeen 29 modell 8.0 & 9.0 vieleicht hast du mir noch genauere infos? Danke

Gruß S.


----------

